# Barrel Racing and Racing Bloodline.



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

OK, i put this here cause i figured it get more views. (IF YOU MOVE IT PLEASE TELL ME SO I'LL KNOW WHERE IT GOES.) Thanks.

OK just like the tittle says. I'm looking for a top speed horse. One that can barrel race and win. I'm wanting to know the top barrel racing and top Racing bloodlines. Ya i know a few like Dash for Cash, Smart Chick 'O Lena (<Sorry if i miss spelt that.) Streakin Six but i want to know the top notch horses. I also know Frenchman's Guy (If i miss spell anything please correct me.) So if you could help thanks. I'm in no rush to get another horse until this summer into next year but once i get one i want a winner.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Honestly you can't go wrong with Dash for cash... That bloodline is very strong and very popular (for good reason:wink: ) 

Also the Easy Jet line is amazing.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Bloodlines say a lot about a horse but not everything. My daughter's horse Sheldon's registered name is Dash of a Jet. Dash for Cash on the top side and Jet Deck on the bottom. His bloodlines scream speed... and while he is fast his heart is not there. He is showing in western pleasure and English classes and bringing home ribbons and trophies


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

^^ Yah i hear you there. My Thoroughbred has a great pedigree but they tried him on the track and he wasn't fast enough, but he was so underweight that might have been his problem.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree, I don't think you could go wrong with a Dash for Cash horse..some of my favorite barrel horse bloodlines are PC Frenchman Hayday, PC Frenchman, Firewater Flit, Chasin Firewater, First Down Dash..I plan on breeding my mare in the next year or so and it will be to a Firewater horse or PC Frenchman Hayday..LOVE HIM!


----------

